# Allergies or deficiencies?



## Denise1952 (Mar 26, 2015)

After reading this last night, I am more convinced then ever that we are indeed, a nutritionally, deficient country.  I am not saying I agree with all he writes, but about this deficiency thing, it's worth a look to see if it works.  I was awake again until 5 a.m. with "allergies" last night:

http://www.doctoryourself.com/allergies.html


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't take vitamin C pills because I get plenty of C in my diet.  The only thing that works for my allergies is antihistamines.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 26, 2015)

I understand, I think there is some chance his mentioning the amount we take, but sounds you are setup and it's working  I'm sure not about to do as many IUs, but I am willing to try anything right now (within reason) as the OTCs aren't helping, neither did the prescription form, so, I have to try something else, happy you don't


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I understand, I think there is some chance his mentioning the amount we take, but sounds you are setup and it's working  I'm sure not about to do as many IUs, but I am willing to try anything right now (within reason) as the OTCs aren't helping, neither did the prescription form, so, I have to try something else, happy you don't



None of the pills you've tried worked?  Maybe try a different type?  

If big doses of vitamin C worked on allergies I think the medical world would already know about it.  I'm very suspicious of the sites that claim miracle cures or magic pills.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> None of the pills you've tried worked?  Maybe try a different type?
> 
> If big doses of vitamin C worked on allergies I think the medical world would already know about it.  I'm very suspicious of the sites that claim miracle cures or magic pills.



I'm very suspicious of drugs that are handed out like candy, with no mention of possible addiction.  I understand your views, they are popular, and possibly right, they are for you we know.  Yes to your question, I tried all the OTC, well, like the top 4 or so, then was even given the prescriptions for the OTCs that also come in prescription.  I want to find out if I am deficient in Vit. C, and I will know if my allergies clear up.  I don't agree with everything I read, conventional or alternative, but I can try some things that could work, where the conventional didn't.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's just one article that I feel is pretty objective, but I think we need to do the research, I should say, I do.  Others can do as they see fit.  I have some issues that drove me to start being part of my healthcare.  Not everyone does.  I encourage folks to read, take what you need, if anything, and leave the rest.  I also encourage open-mindedness.  I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything, I am just sharing what is going on with me.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidmaris/2012/07/24/1-in-3-american-adults-take-prescription-drugs/


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2015)

Keep us posted on what you find and if anything helps.  

The only prescription I take is antihistamine and flonase spray.  I no longer have a constant runny nose, or dry patches on my skin, and I get a lot less sinus headaches due to allergy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2015)

Quercetin has helped a lot of people with seasonal allergies, and you can get it in health food/vitamin stores.  I have hay fever that acts up closer to the fall, specifically ragweed pollen allergy.  I tried it years ago, but it didn't help me.  I use Chlor-Trimeton (Walmart version) sometimes when it's bad, but I try not to use those antihistamines, they are not good to use regularly.  http://www.lef.org/Magazine/2009/4/Quercetin/Page-01


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 26, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Quercetin has helped a lot of people with seasonal allergies, and you can get it in health food/vitamin stores.  I have hay fever that acts up closer to the fall, specifically ragweed pollen allergy.  I tried it years ago, but it didn't help me.  I use Chlor-Trimeton (Walmart version) sometimes when it's bad, but I try not to use those antihistamines, they are not good to use regularly.  http://www.lef.org/Magazine/2009/4/Quercetin/Page-01



I've read about this one too SB, I feel excited because like last night, I just had it all, I was using eyedrops, nosedrops, I was horribly miserable.  I just got home with my 2 things I wanted to start.  My powder form C, 5000 mg (5 grams in one tsp) and Tumeric which I can take in water (for anti-inflammatory needs).  I am only experimenting, and know that this may very well NOT work, but I'm gonna give it a go.  I want to read again on the Quercetin because I forget what it is all about since I've been reading so much.  I got way, good buys on both products at the health food store.  I thought I could not ever shop in those places but 45 servings of the C was 7 bucks, and the tumeric, natural, or organic, 1.59 for, sorry, 1.89 for 2 oz.  I see the big thing too is dosage will very for folks, so that old "listen to your body" or like with the C, how many rolls of Tp am I going through a day, lol  Thank you for the link


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Keep us posted on what you find and if anything helps.
> 
> The only prescription I take is antihistamine and flonase spray.  I no longer have a constant runny nose, or dry patches on my skin, and I get a lot less sinus headaches due to allergy.



I will AM, I just want you all to know I am just using myself as a guinea pig here.  I just want to try something else, and today I got my Vit C powder form, and some tumeric.  I have been eating lots of C in my foods and the tumeric is another good anti-inflammatory supplement they say.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2015)

My DH uses turmeric in cooking frequently. Wonder if that amount is helpful.

My allergies are not seasonal. I have no problems with anything outdoors. My allergies are year round. My doc recommended cetirizine. I'm allergic to artificial scents, mold, maybe dust. I even get very little itching with mosquitoe and midge bites since taking it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, I would say yes, that cooking with tumeric is way good as well.  This a.m. I had an egg with bell-peppers, tomatos, red onions, fresh garlic, and fresh ginger.  I had been using just the powder seasonings which I believe are very tasty as well, and healthy, but wow, the difference in taste was amazing!  Oops, also a half slice of thick bacon my sis and I get.  It's in huge packs at Safeway (Safeway brand) but way good bacon. We cut it in half, and freeze half as it lasts us a long time just eating usually half or two halves


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 26, 2015)

Forgot to mention I've also been using one tsp to two a day of Raw locally produced honey.  I read about that being good for allergies.  I just mixed that with my C and omg, that C is too powerful (sour) for just one tsp of honey.  I don't even know if two tsp of honey would do it.  Maybe just drink it with something.  If anyone does the powder C and knows a good way, love to know. Otherwise I'll check out google as well


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2015)

I open two 1,000mg Vitamin C caps, along with other supplements, dump them into a small empty honey jar and mix with orange juice in the morning.  I take a lot of supplements, and have some problems swallowing pills.  I put a small spoonful of powdered Turmeric in that mix daily.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 26, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I open two 1,000mg Vitamin C caps, along with other supplements, dump them into a small empty honey jar and mix with orange juice in the morning.  I take a lot of supplements, and have some problems swallowing pills.  I put a small spoonful of powdered Turmeric in that mix daily.



Oh wow, too cool SB, this is what I can do as well!!  That is a perfect solution, thanks sooooooooo much  PS I don't like the pill swallowing either, and my Vit C is 5000 mg per tsp  I'm tolerating it fine so far but it hasn't been that many hours  I can adjust accordingly.  Are you the one that mentioned your allergies are "not" seasonal?  Mine are not, and omg, I am living with it, but it has actually gotten worse since I moved to the coast.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2015)

No Denise, mine are seasonal Hay Fever, but worse towards fall than spring, although each year is different.  Getting better with age, when I was a kid it was terrible.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 26, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> No Denise, mine are seasonal Hay Fever, but worse towards fall than spring, although each year is different.  Getting better with age, when I was a kid it was terrible.



I had asthma when I was, well, up to about 14 ish.  I was in and out of the hospital in oxygen tents etc.  My step-dad had this inhaler, it was called medi-haler epi, I'll never forget.  It gave me such relief I would NOT go anywhere without it.  If I ran too far, I'd get asthma, if we went to the coast I'd get asthma.

I almost think seasonal must be worse because I think to an extent, I've gotten so used to it year-round, but to feel good, remember what it feels like to feel good, then have it hit you again  I'm glad it is improving.  Do you do the "local" honey thing?  That made sense when I first read about that.  Bee's are into the flowers etc. that make us sneeze etc.  So by actually getting a dose a day builds up immunity.  Don't they do that with snake-bite venom?  Or other types of allergens?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2015)

Antihistamines are said to cause cognitive disfunction in seniors.  They are called Anticholinergic Drugs which alter the brain chemical Acetylcholine (Ach).  Tavist, Chlor-Trimeton, Benedryl and others.  I believe this includes the sleep aid I sometimes use Unisom.  http://www.indydiscoverynetwork.org/resources/antichol_burden_scale.pdf


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2015)

I eat honey everyday, always organic or raw unfiltered, sometimes local.  I don't really do the honey thing for allergies, just like it with my plain greek yogurt and lemon or lime juice with hemp hearts or flaxseeds.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 26, 2015)

I am not liking the OTCs or prescriptions, but I already talked about that.  I suspect they will not help in the long run, and may even cause worse issues.

I like the idea of using my own honey with the Greek yogurt, instead of buying it already mixed in.  I love the vanilla and honey flavor of the Greek called the Greek Gods with probiotics, 5 live cultures, etc.  But I like the idea of doing as much of my own "recipe" as possible, that way I know what I am getting, hopefully


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 27, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Antihistamines are said to cause cognitive disfunction in seniors.  They are called Anticholinergic Drugs which alter the brain chemical Acetylcholine (Ach).  Tavist, Chlor-Trimeton, Benedryl and others.  I believe this includes the sleep aid I sometimes use Unisom.  http://www.indydiscoverynetwork.org/resources/antichol_burden_scale.pdf



SB, the one I take is not on the list - ceterizine.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 27, 2015)

I had no allergies at all till I was into my 40s. I also have multiple chemical sensitivity. But I have never had any type of hay fever.  

https://www.allergyuk.org/chemical-sensitivity/chemical-sensitivity


----------

